# Halloween Sounds and MUsic CDs On Amazon



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

*Check CD Baby!!!*

I've got that first CD and used several tracks from it, very nice


I just discovered some really great looking cd's on CDbaby this week too!! The Petrucelli ones have a lot to offer, I may have to order the whole set LOL...

In addition to the artists I linked below you can also get Nox Arcana and Midnight Syndicate discs there as well.

Frank Petrucelli 

Hover 

Robert Short 

Scott Upper - Rave-O-Ween 

Scott Upper - Rave-O-Ween 2 

Soboda Music


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes there are a lot....I mean a lot of great CDs on cdbaby.com


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I got my two CD's from Amazon today. Prety cool stuff on both of them. What I like about the Scary Sound effects CD is that it has a track listing of every single sound on the CD instead of a title for a whole group of sounds. That way you can chose individual tracks to play or record without having to search through a whole set of sounds.

Guess what ~TheHiddenFCG~? Three of the tracks on the Scary Sound effects CD are "Go Home", "Go Away" and "Get Away From Here".


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Just recently found this page listing dozens of old Halloween Themed LPs:

http://www.scaryspookysounds.com/list-01.html

I found found several of them either on ebay or Amazon.com.

List of Some Recent Finds on Ebay in the last few months:
Monster Shindig
Monster Rally with Hans Conreid & Alice Bearce
Creepy Clyde - Spooky Town
Scary Spooky Stories
Zacherley's Monster Mash Party 
Dracula's Greatest Hits - Gene Moss
101 Digital Sound Effect s- Sounds Of Horror
Halloween Horrors
Scary Sound Effects Nightmarish Noise For Halloween
At Home with The Munsters
Boris Karloff Tales of The Frightened Vol. 1 & 2
Famous Monsters Speak
BBC Sound Effects Of Death And Horror Vol. 1
Frankie Stein - Shock! Terror! Fear!
An evening With Boris Karloff & Friends
Frankie Stein Ghoul Music
A Night In A Graveyard/A Night In A Haunted House
Night Of Terror
Screamin' Halloween Sounds
Terror Zone - Sounds To Terroize
The Haunted House CD

Y'all think I have enough to keep me busy....lol? The best part is
I never paid more than $15.00 for any of them, and a couple are 
pretty rare and expensive to buy anywhere else if you can even find them.


----------

